# Certification



## Blake Bowden (Dec 16, 2008)

Could someone list the various certificates and requirements for each? Thanks!


----------



## eagle1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

class c questions and answers all three degrees
class b q&a alll three degrees opening closing lodge conferring all 3 degrees
class a all of the above plus all the lectures


----------



## js4253 (Dec 16, 2008)

A Certificate- Open and close all four lodges.  Questions and answers for all three degrees.  Confer all three degrees.  Lectures for all three degrees.

B Certificate- Open and close all four lodges.  Questions and answers for all three degrees.  Confer all three degrees.

C Certificate-  Open and close all four lodges. Questions and answers for all three degrees.

Note: When testing, you must know all the parts, not just WM.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 16, 2008)

A Certificate- Lectures for all three degrees.Esoteric only.

B Certificate- Confer all three degrees. All parts.

C Certificate- Open and close all four lodges. Questions and answers for all three degrees. Tillers oath

Note: If you have a C or B when testing again to get an A you have to start from a C and move up to the A.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 17, 2008)

One other thing- in the "C" exam- in closing an EA Lodge, you must know the duties of the Treasurer & Secretary. "Monitorial" won't cut it. ;-)


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## rhitland (Dec 19, 2008)

This may be a dumb question but if a Brother going to the East has a "C" cert or better from GL does he also have to have his DI certify him per new resolution for Lodge minute purposes? Just a thought I had.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 19, 2008)

rhitland said:


> This may be a dumb question but if a Brother going to the East has a "C" cert or better from GL does he also have to have his DI certify him per new resolution for Lodge minute purposes? Just a thought I had.



The law states that the WM-elect must be certified by a member of the Committee on Work OR by the District Instructor. A current "C" certificate or higher constitutes being certified by a member of the CoW.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 26, 2008)

Good answer Bill...


----------



## JTM (Dec 28, 2008)

lots of cookies need to be handed out in this thread


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 2, 2009)

Just got this from R:.W:. Sessums:

"At the 2008 Grand Lodge the Grand Master's Recommendation #2 was adopted.

Art. 276a now says " Prior to his installation as Worshipful Master, a Brother shall in all circumstances first be qualified as follows:

1. He shall be proficient to open and close an EA, FC, MM Lodge, and a MM Lodge of Sorrow in the manner prescribed by the Committee on Work and approved by this Grand Lodge.

With this in mind I would like to extend a special invitation to all Wardens to attend a Forum and Exam this year.

We will specifically cover those areas and answer any questions you may have in the Forum. If you then feel ready to be certified we will have a separate group for that certification only during the afternoon Exam time. 

If you have an Esoteric Certificate (A, B or C) you have already been certified."

Sincerely & fraternally,
Bill Sessums, Sr
713-771-7226
Committee on Work
Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 3, 2009)

Moved to Sanctum...


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 3, 2009)

Bro. Blake, mebbe we should put a copy of this in "Lodge Officers"?


----------



## js4253 (Jan 17, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Just got this from R:.W:. Sessums:
> 
> "At the 2008 Grand Lodge the Grand Master's Recommendation #2 was adopted.
> 
> ...



Brother Lins,
At an esoteric class in San Antonio this week, Brother TK Anthony (chairman, committee on work) advised us that the Jr. and Sr. Wardens will also have to be certified before taking office.  This surprised me because everyone had been saying just the WM would need to be certified.  TK  noted the articles in the law book to prove his statement.  Just thought I would pass this along because I think most had the same understanding that I did.  I think it is probably a good idea since the Wardens could have to open Lodge due to absence.


----------



## david918 (Jan 17, 2009)

js4253 said:


> Brother Lins,
> At an esoteric class in San Antonio this week, Brother TK Anthony (chairman, committee on work) advised us that the Jr. and Sr. Wardens will also have to be certified before taking office.  This surprised me because everyone had been saying just the WM would need to be certified.  TK  noted the articles in the law book to prove his statement.  Just thought I would pass this along because I think most had the same understanding that I did.  I think it is probably a good idea since the Wardens could have to open Lodge due to absence.


Bro Bill and I were at a forum today with RW Bill Sessums and he told us the opposite.I know that you will be shocked but there seems to be a conflict in the Grand Lodge law book


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 17, 2009)

I was told by numerous DDGM's and a GL officer that the JW, SW and WM need to be certified. If this is the case, I agree with it 100%. Those officers should know how to open and close all four lodges.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 17, 2009)

david918 said:


> there seems to be a conflict in the Grand Lodge law book



Not to mention the Committee on Work!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 17, 2009)

And where is Jurisprudence when you need 'em?  ;-)


----------



## david918 (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I found the answer to the Warden's certification question . Form 101 Installation Requirements For the lodges of Texas A.F.&A.M. the last sentence on the form reads:
Note: In 2009, Lodge Wardens should complete these requirements, but may
be installed if they have not.


----------



## Joey (Feb 8, 2009)

Seems like Grand Lodge has a great big can of open worms on their hands with this one.....

We have received communication from the Jurisprudence Committee on the Grand Master's Recommendation adopted at  the 2008 Grand Lodge concerning Article 276A as well as input from the Grand Secretary. 
Below are listed updated questions and the answers as I now understand them.  
If you have more questions please let me know and I can add them to the list.  
This is a developing situation and none of these answers are cast in stone, stay tuned for further developments.

Sincerely & fraternally,
Bill Sessums, Sr
713-771-7226
Committee on Work
Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M.

(New Q&A additions are in Red)

Who has to be Certified?
Just the Worshipful Master.

Don't the Wardens have to be Certified? 
        (After all they may have to preside if the Worshipful Master is absent)
NO,  just the Worshipful Master 

Will the officers elected in June need to be certified?  
YES,  just the Worshipful Master Elect.

If a serving Master has to carry over a year does he have to be Certified?
YES, unless previously certified. 

What happens if he does not want to be certified and know one else will take the job?
Way above my pay grade, Please contact Grand Lodge.

Do I have to be certified in all stations & places or just the Worshipful Master's station?
Just the Wording & Procedures for the Worshipful Master's Station.

What is covered in the "certification"?
MM, MM LoS, EA & FC opening & closing. Calling a MM LoS from & to labor.
Opening an EA or FC with a double order & from refreshment. 

Do you have to attend a Forum & Exam to be "Certified"
NO,  a District Instructor or a member of the Committee on Work can certify a Brother anywhere.

Who  can "certify" someone?
A District Instructor or a member of the Committee on Work.

Is there a particular form that must be used?
Yes, See Form 101 attached.

Has a method to notify Grand Lodge of the Worshipful Master's certification been laid out?
Yes, See Form 101 attached.

Can the Wardens or a Past Master who are certified pro-tem for the the Worshipful Master?
If a Brother can Pro-tem under the Law he does not need to be Certified

Does a Past Master need to be Certified to serve as Worshipful Master again?
YES, if he was not Certified for his previous term.

If I have an Esoteric Certificate (A, B or C) do I have to be certified again?
NO, the Esoteric Certificate is a more stringent qualification and will be accepted.

If I have had an Esoteric Certificate in the past but it is not current, does this count? 
Yes, Once Certified = Always Certified

What is going to happen if a Lodge has no one that can certify 
Darned good question - way above my pay grade.
Please contact Grand Lodge.

Is the LIFE program part of this process?
NO, the LIFE program is separate and the Committee on work is not involved with it.

Does participation in a Warden's Retreat qualify them in lieu of LIFE Program?
The LIFE program is separate and the Committee on work is not involved with it 
        (but I think the answer is YES)

If I  went to a Wardens Retreat, am I certified?
No - certified alludes to the Esoteric opening & closing of the 4 lodges.
The Wardens Retreat has to do with education regarding lodge administration & planning
*********************************************************************************************************************************** 
The individual members of the Masonic Jurisprudence Committee have been asked the same questions that you pose here. So, in an attempt to address what we believe was passed by the Grand West in approving Grand Master's Recommendation No.2 in' 08, we offer the following. Before doing do, however, we want to make it clear that we do not know what the intent of the then Grand Master was. We can only address the plain reading of the Recommendation that was passed. Some members of our Committee believe, as do I, that the intent of the Grand Master was to require, by the mandatory "Shall", that all Wardens and Masters be certified proficient in their individual stations. However, the Recommendation that passed was not that broad. It was quite specific, leaving the permissive "should" intact in Article 297a. 

We believe that only the WM is required to be certified.  

Art. 291          Qualification for Lodge Office 
Art. 291 says "any member in good standing" is eligible for office, limited only by Art. 276 and 276-a  "which apply to the offices of WM and both Wardens of the Lodge". 
.
Art. 297a        Requirements for Installation as Worshipful Master or Warden 
This article currently has the words "should be in compliance" and refers to Art. 276a. (which is now "Shall be in compliance") with the provisions of Art. 276a of the Laws of this Grand Lodge. Are the Worshipful Master and both Wardens required to be in compliance with Art. 276a? Art. 291 Qualification for Lodge Office 

Art. 291 says "any member in good standing" is eligible for office, limited only by Art. 276 and 276-a "which apply to the offices of WM and both Wardens of the Lodge". 

Art. 297a Requirements for Installation as Worshipful Master or Warden 

Art. 276 applies only to WM's. 

Art. 276-a also applies only to WM's. It has been amended to say ("shall be proficient"). 

Art. 297-a states that prior to installation as WM or SW or JW he should be in compliance with 276-a. 
Therefore, it the opinion of the Jurisprudence Committee that the Laws of the Grand Lodge direct, that, as to SW & JW only, there is no change in proficiency/certification requirements or qualifications were made by the amendment to Art. 276-a. 

Art. 276a Additional Qualifications (Worshipful Master) 
It would be our further opinion that plain reading of the Recommendation directs that the WM should be certified in his station (that of Master) and not all three stations. 
OPINION ONLY AND NOT LEGAL ADVICE: 
Ideally, he would know all three stations, but we are talking about qualifications to fill his office for one year. 
We do not find any guidance in the law for this, but the statutory requirements of Art. 276-a can be satisfied if WM can properly open and close an EA, FC, MM and MM LOS without knowing the SW or JW's stations. 

We believe that this completely addresses all of your questions (and probably some that you did not ask). It is the universal opinion of the Jurisprudence Committee that this is really a matter for the Committee on Work to address in terms of actual mechanics. However, we appreciate the consultation as to whether or not we believe that the Recommendation mandates a revision of existing statutes. We believe that it does not and is very specific, clear, and unambiguous in its directive that only the WM "Shall" be proficient and is required to be certified. Only 276a was amended.

Form No. 101  
INSTALLATION REQUIREMENTS
FOR THE LODGES OF TEXAS, A.F. & A.M.


	This is to certify that Brother ____________________________________ ID # ______________  
                                                                    ( Print Full Name)

a member of ____________________________________________Lodge No. ________,  located 
                                                                                         (Name of Lodge)

at________________________________, Texas,  Masonic District No.  	.
                                              (City) 

q	Has met the requirements of Article 276a of the Grand Lodge Laws as follows:

1. Opening and Closing Ceremonies of the Lodge

Examined by ___________________________________________ Date _________________
                                                                                              (Print Name)

q	Member of Committee on Work             District Instructor â€“ District No. _________

Signature___________________________________________ Date ___________________


----------



## Smokey613 (Feb 10, 2009)

*What if?*

Okay, here it is.... if no one active in the lodge holds a certificate nor has been certified to be installed in the East.... what happens? What are the "teeth" to this? Knowing how slow to change some are and how information coming from the Grand Lodge can get confused by the time it reaches the lodge, it would have seemed prudent to have put a longer timeline on this particular change. JMHO.


----------



## rhitland (Feb 10, 2009)

You invite your DI over and get him to teach what needs to be learned it is a very small portion of the memory work and could be done in a few hours of work.


----------



## Smokey613 (Feb 10, 2009)

I understand what you are saying and I will be ready and certified by the time I am hopefully installed as WM. My question was what if NO ONE  in the lodge meets the qualifications to be installed? This is just a curiosity on my part, not anything directly related to our lodge.


----------



## rhitland (Feb 10, 2009)

Well the law reads The WM has to be certified to be installed so either the law would have to be bent or that Lodge would demise. From the conversation I have had with DIs though they have never ever had a problem with certifing the WM when they had to in the past. I was told that someone would just have to flat not want to learn it or they are being stubborn about the law. One DI said sometime it hurt to approve the certification but they could see the effort was there just the Brother was not an esoteric guy but with a few minutes of practise he was able to pass. I feel the purpose of this law is to start the culture change that our esoteric work has a place and we cannot let it slip away. It just seems we go straight ot the worst sceniaro which rarey if ever happens, Grand Lodge is not going to release the esoteric dogs on us if we do not get it perfect they will do what all Masons do, help a Brother in need, it is just up to that Mason to ASK!! So if NO ONE in the lodge meets qualifications to be installed I think that Lodge needs to ask themselves if they are qualified to be Masons at all.


----------



## caeservi (Feb 10, 2009)

to me it boils down to this:if you have visited different lodges, you have probably visited one where they obviously didn't know the work or they had a localized version that was unlike anything you have ever seen.  Sometimes it is so bad that you are embarrassed for the lodge; and even more so when they have EA's, FC's and new MM's who they are teaching the "bad" work to.  The work needs to be the same in every lodge, which requires some sort of standard by which the lodges are held to.  If a brother just wants to come, eat the meals, shoot the bull with the brothers and then leave, that's fine.  But if he wants to be in the lineup then he should be willing to learn the work and get certified, not just aspire to the east for the "glory" and bragging rights that come with it.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 11, 2009)

Amen! I don't understand how a Brother can accept the benefits of serving without also accepting the responsibilities of the office. I guess some "Brethren" have no pride in themselves or the Craft.

I'm not expecting the WM's-elect to be letter-perfect, I just expect to see that they have put in some effort & that they can get through opening & closing without having to be fed every line.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 12, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I'm not expecting the WM's-elect to be letter-perfect, I just expect to see that they have put in some effort & that they can get through opening & closing without having to be fed every line.



Agreed.


----------



## Joey (Feb 12, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Amen! I don't understand how a Brother can accept the benefits of serving without also accepting the responsibilities of the office. I guess some "Brethren" have no pride in themselves or the Craft.
> 
> I'm not expecting the WM's-elect to be letter-perfect, I just expect to see that they have put in some effort & that they can get through opening & closing without having to be fed every line.



I agree 100%


----------



## Smokey613 (Feb 20, 2009)

It seems the Grand Lodge has added another requirement to the WM certification process. I need to get busy.

Certification of Lodge Masters & Wardens:
     Article 276a adopted in December 2008 now requires the Worshipful Master of a Lodge to be certified as being capable of opening and closing the four Lodges, and having completed an approved administration course.  (The approved administration courses are the LIFE program or the Wardenâ€™s Retreat program).  A new Form 101 was created to document the certification.


----------



## owls84 (Feb 21, 2009)

I believe the LIFE Program was always a requirement to my knowledge, just forgotten or bypassed by many Lodges, including my own up until last year.


----------



## Smokey613 (Feb 21, 2009)

What is the process for enrolling into the LIFE program. Don't tell me to check with my lodge secretary as I need other options. I have looked all over the Grand Lodge's website and found an explanation of what the LIFE program is just no place on how to enroll in it or obtain the study materials.


----------



## TCShelton (Feb 21, 2009)

Your lodge SHOULD have a counsellor, whose job is to enroll members in this and the ALL program.  Ask that question, and if your lodge doesn't have one, you may have to go to another lodge to get it, which is what I did.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 21, 2009)

Brother, The WM appoints a LIFF Instructor for your lodge, he will intern order the LIFE books from GL and he will instruct you in the program, and as each book is completed will notify GL. I hope this helps.


----------



## Smokey613 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sad to say, if we have a LIFE instructor I am unaware of who he is. You have to understand, we are a very small lodge with less than 20 members normally in attendance. I will see what I can come up with from one of the more active lodges in my area.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 21, 2009)

Smokey- what's the problem with your Secretary?


----------



## js4253 (Feb 21, 2009)

I received the following email.  Thought you guys might want to read it.



Honorable Brethren,



After a long conversation with RW:. Timothy Kent Anthony, Chairman, Committee on Work concerning a few phone calls and e-mails we received, the following information is offered in an attempt to clear any misunderstanding.



1. There will be four mini-classes OFFERED at Army Lodge No. 1105, 1306 Grayson, San Antonio, TX 78208 on the following dates: March 11; April 8; May 13 and June 10, 2009 and from 9:00 am to 10:00 am (every second Wednesday of each month preceding election of officers).  ANY brother requiring certification may ATTEND or HE MAY also request an audience with Any District Instructor or a member of the Committee on Work.



2. There will also be classes OFFERED at Charles W. Anderson Lodge No. 1413, 10103 Eveningway, San Antonio, TX 78233 on Sunday afternoons from 2:00 pm to 4:00 pm beginning February 15, 2009 and continuing until June 2009.  These classes will be conducted by Bro. Daniel B. Mason, District Instructor FOR Masonic District 39-B.



3.  The certification classes will require the brother seeking certification, to act IN THE CAPACITY OF Worshipful Master; open and close all four Lodges and be able to call down from a Masterâ€™s Lodge by giving the â€œdouble-orderâ€ TO AN EA OR FC LODGE.



4. Additional information concerning the certification requirements are that all brother masons wishing to become Worshipful Masterâ€™s of their respective Lodges must have also completed the L.I.F.E. Program or attended A Wardenâ€™s Retreat.  The Form 101 requires that the Chairman of the L.I.F.E. /A.L.L. Committee certifies completion or that you attach a copy of your Diploma from A Wardens Retreat.



5. There are some additional requirements involved in completing Form 101.



a) You must present your completed form to the District Deputy Grand Master of your district for final certification.  This must be done 5 days prior to your Lodgeâ€™s Installation Ceremonies or earlier.



b) A copy shall also be retained by the Lodge as part of the minutes of the meeting at which installation was done.  Note: in 2009, all incoming Wardens should complete these requirements but may be installed if they have not.



6. Lastly, this e-mail should be read in Lodge at one Stated Meeting per month and may also be posted on your Lodge Bulletin Board.



            - - Signed - -

Dan Owczarzak, Recorder

Esoteric Class of Excellence

Army Lodge No. 1105

In God We Trust, Always


----------



## js4253 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Smokey- what's the problem with your Secretary?



Smokey, what Bill is saying is to ask your Secretary to order the LIFE program books for you.  The Secretary has already received LIFE cards when he got the dues cards.  Once you complete the Worshipful Master book he can give you a card which proves you have completed the LIFE Program.


----------



## Smokey613 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Smokey- what's the problem with your Secretary?



Not a problem per se, just our lodge secretary's health has declined and if I can get this done without increasing his already overloaded plate it would be nice. I have enlisted the assistance of other brethern and will have my certification complete before installation. Sometimes I forget how easy it is to just "ask" for help instead of trying to do it on my own. Afterall that is one of the lessons Masonry teaches us, to help our brothers and to ask for it as well. Sometimes I forget that second part.  Old habits die hard you know.


----------



## Joey (Feb 28, 2009)

Smokey613 said:


> Sad to say, if we have a LIFE instructor I am unaware of who he is. You have to understand, we are a very small lodge with less than 20 members normally in attendance. I will see what I can come up with from one of the more active lodges in my area.



Welcome to my world.... I am the elected SW this year but, our WM passed away 2 months into his term. So, I'm WM Pro Tem right now. If we have 20 show up to a meeting that's a lot...... And, our secretary is in very poor health. I have asked several times to get the LIFE program ordered.... And, as of now have yet to get it.......


----------



## rhitland (Mar 1, 2009)

You just call GL and order them, they will send them directly to you or to your Lodge they are pretty cheap and would be easy to donate to your Lodge to get it going. We made copies of the ones GL sent us so not to have to buy more. Betty is the best as all the GL help is and they will be more than willing to help, I mean we do pay there salary.


----------



## Smokey613 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was certified by our district instructor yesterday on my work for the East, so now all I need to do is finish the LIFE program.


----------



## Joey (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats Bro. Smokey


----------

